# 'The Winter Of The World'



## The Jakal (Jun 16, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone here has read the series The Winter Of The World by Micheal Scott Rohan. I was just wondering as I'm on the second book (The Forge In The Forest) and am finding them a good read (though some parts are really confusing and there is a lot of detail in them).

So anyway I was just wondering if anyone else had read them.

The Jakal


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jun 16, 2005)

Read them and loved them -- enough to search out the second trilogy, which is not available here in the US, and buy the first book of that from AmazonUK. (Would have bought the other two books, effectively books five and six, but one wasn't available even used, and the other was ghastly expensive.)

I think Michael Scott Rohan is a stunningly good writer.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 16, 2005)

Who would you compare his writing to???

I'll have to try him out and see what it is like...


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jun 16, 2005)

A little like Tolkien and a little like Jean Auel (without the sex), but not really very much like anyone.  Marvelous worldbuilding and wonderful evocations of early smithcraft and magic.  Rohan obviously knows a ton about the technical aspects of metalworking, and he's able to use that without robbing his smiths of any of their legendary mystique -- if anything, he enhances it.   The plot does ramble a bit.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (Jun 17, 2005)

My god, I read the first two books in that series about 5 years ago, loved them and went looking for the third, and somehow have since forgotten them. I thought these books were fantastic and can't believe I let them slip my mind. Unfortunately I had a nightmare finding the last though (Hammer of the Sun is it? Something like that), but thanks for the reminder!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 17, 2005)

I've read the Winter Of The World books by M.S. Rohan and thought they were really well conceived and written. Actually Rohan obviously knows quite a bit about metal craft so for all you smithies out there like Tsuijgiri you may enjoy this aspect of the books. The first 3 that form part of a trilogy still remain the best for me. As Kelpie suggests it's difficult to compare Scott Rohan with other writers. YES it's a little bit Tolkieneque but still unique or different enough to stand very much on its own and quite magical I feel in the way Rohan relates the story. Especially the way he describes the enemy "The Ice" fabulous!!

I'd certianly recommend them to other members, I think they're more geared towards the YA market from memory but can still be enjoyed by adults. I read the original set of 3 books in my late teens (thinking at the time they were amongst the best fantasy books I'd read... ) and the remainder within the past 5 years.

I dont' think I have them in my recommended reading list but they certainly deserve a mention I feel.

The Winter of the World series is as follows:

The Anvil of Ice (1986) 
The Forge in the Forest (1987) 
The Hammer of the Sun (1988) 
The Castle of the Winds (1998) 
The Singer and the Sea (1999) 
Shadow of the Seer (2001)

Over and out...


----------

